# [2019] Notre Dame burning — CNN



## clifffaith (Apr 15, 2019)

Waiting to be seated for breakfast in Sedona, TV is on. Lots of flames!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 15, 2019)

The spire just collapsed!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 15, 2019)

It is, or by the look of it was, such a beautiful 13th century church.   The roof is what usually burns.  The walls are all stone, but will be so damages.  It looks really bad.  The spires have collapsed.  Sad. 

Reminds me of the Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett and someone was burning down churches.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 15, 2019)

I figured it was about to go.Will have to see the replay since we were seated for our annual Coffee Pot omelette. Sigh. I have become one of “those people” with the phone out over a meal!


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 15, 2019)

This makes me so sad! I never got to see it! All the artwork is gonna be destroyed!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 15, 2019)

Wonder if the Rose Window will survive at all.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 15, 2019)

I loved the gargoyles ....


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 15, 2019)

Trump wants to send a waterbomber!


----------



## moonstone (Apr 15, 2019)

A commentator on CBC said the authorities have decided not to use aerial water drops for fear of the water falling will collapse more of the structure that is damaged already by the fire. They also said they don't hold much hope in being able to save much of any of the entire structure. So sad! At least some of the artifacts were removed and put into storage before the renovations began.


~Diane


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 15, 2019)

whatever company was doing the renovations will be bankrupt in a few months.....


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 15, 2019)

We are going on a transatlantic later this month with a port stop at Le Havre, which is 2.5 hrs to Paris.  It is sad that it will be Norte Dame no more.


----------



## am1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Visited the outside last June. After a week in London and using the London pass no desire to wait in line to go in.  

September 8th I was suppose to visit the World Trade Center with a group but that day I had to go win a XC race @ VCP.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 15, 2019)

Several years ago we spent a week at the Royal Regency. We spent half a day at Notre Dame. It was very moving and beautiful. I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## steadywaves (Apr 15, 2019)

It's such a sad sight to see. I visited the cathedral 3 years ago and it was very beautiful.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 15, 2019)

Heartbreaking. We were last in it just 2 years ago while Paris was flooding and the Louvre was evacuating art. My heart goes out to Parisians and art lovers everywhere. Such a loss. It will be rebuilt, but the original will only live in our memories.


Jim


----------



## dlpearson (Apr 15, 2019)

Very, very sad.  We've visited several times--a breathtaking structure.  I know it would be expensive and technologically complex to do, but I can't help but be perplexed in this day and age that these historically-significant buildings don't have some sort of fire detection/protection/suppression systems installed.  Seems like water damage from sprinkler systems would be less traumatic than losing an entire building like this to fire, but admittedly I'm no engineer (nor millionaire).  Maybe it did, and we just don't have all the details yet.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 15, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> whatever company was doing the renovations will be bankrupt in a few months.....


It depends on what insurance the company has in place.


----------



## rboesl (Apr 15, 2019)

Visited several years ago. We were able to climb the stairs to the top and see the view the gargoyles see. Simply an amazing and awe inspiring structure. The world is a lesser place without Notre Dame. I certainly hope they find the cause to be accidental. 

I suppose now there will be a rise in tourism there with people trying to see the damage.


----------



## brianfox (Apr 15, 2019)

One thing that puzzled me was: what happened to the stone that made up the walls of the exterior?   This is a good article describing how the cathedral managed to burn; however, the article described the cathedral as being constructed from wood and "flammable limestone".  But limestone is not flammable.  This article from many years ago explains that while limestone won't burn, prolonged exposure to intense heat will cause it to crumble and turn to dust.

And if anyone (like me) failed to recall from college what a flying buttress was, this video is a reminder.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 15, 2019)

DrQ said:


> It depends on what insurance the company has in place.


They'll look for negligence. No insurance company is gonna want/be able to shell out the kind of money it would take to replace what was lost. Now if it was some kind of unforeseeable electrical problem or something, sure, accidents happen. But if some idiot layed a lit welding torch down on the roof or something stupid like that....... different story I would imagine.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 15, 2019)

Correct, it will turn to quicklime:
"It is an excellent building stone, but if heated to a temperature of 600°C it changes to calcium oxide (quick lime), and by mixing this with various other materials and heating, it can be converted into all manner of other useful chemicals."​


----------



## DrQ (Apr 15, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> They'll look for negligence. No insurance company is gonna want/be able to shell out the kind of money it would take to replace what was lost. Now if it was some kind of unforeseeable electrical problem or something, sure, accidents happen. But if some idiot layed a lit welding torch down on the roof or something stupid like that....... different story I would imagine.


It will be hard to prove either way, but the lawyers are going to win.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 15, 2019)

DrQ said:


> It will be hard to prove either way, but the lawyers are going to win.


Last time I got into a discussion/argument about insurance/who's to blame for something, it was the randomly deploying airbags a few years back. An older guy on a shotgun forum argued that, in a discussion about who is to blame for an aftermarket part breaking on a gun that was put on by the manufacturer, that the manufacturer of the gun would be accountable. I brought up the airbag argument as thus: if Toyota/Ford/motor company was taking the blame for the quality/reliability of another company's parts that were put in their car, no one would have ever heard the name of the company that made the faulty airbags. 
It's the same as if I buy a new GMC, and it comes with Michelin tires, and 100 miles down the road a tire blows out and I die and there are no other variables than it being a bad tire, do you think my family will see a dime from GMC? Hell no! GMC is gonna blame everything on that Michelin tire! 
Anyways, you're right about that one certainty, the lawyers will make bank.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 15, 2019)

The evidence has been destroyed, so it is going to be speculation and French law. There are probably multiple companies involved, because the original insurer will usually lay off the liability on a big company like Lloyds.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 15, 2019)

Here is an idea of the fuel for the fire.  I image 850 year old wood would burn very quickly.  You can see that the roof was all trusses under the roof and over the vaulted ceiling.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 15, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Here is an idea of the fuel for the fire.  I image 850 year old wood would burn very quickly.  You can see that the roof was all trusses under the roof and over the vaulted ceiling.


Yeah, once it got started, there is no way you could get enough water up there to put it out.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2019)

Norte Dame was on our list. So was Al-Aqsa Mosque, which oddly, is burning while Norte Dame burns.

Bill

https://www.newsweek.com/notre-dame...TzQ_qP2kdzGWlPbZsENP31X-DS_u414OrIBoPg6sbeMhU


----------



## amycurl (Apr 15, 2019)

St. John the Divine in NYC also had a fire today. 
And this is not the first time the Notre Dame has been severely damaged. The stained glass windows are reproductions; they can be reproduced again. The statues around the spire were recently removed, and are safe. Things can be rebuilt. The spire that fell was built as recently as 1860 in a remodel that was very controversial at the time. A church is always more than its structure.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2019)

Salma Hayek's Husband Francois-Henri Pinault
Pledges $113 Million to Rebuild Notre Dame
Cathedral.


https://people.com/travel/salma-hayek-billionaire-husband-pledges-100-million-rebuild-notre-dame/


Richard


----------



## mentalbreak (Apr 16, 2019)

Such an emotional loss.

Ironically when I clicked on the CNN clip, the intro advertisement was a Farmer’s Insurance “we’ve seen a thing or two” commercial.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2019)

amycurl said:


> St. John the Divine in NYC also had a fire today.
> And this is not the first time the Notre Dame has been severely damaged. The stained glass windows are reproductions; they can be reproduced again. The statues around the spire were recently removed, and are safe. Things can be rebuilt. The spire that fell was built as recently as 1860 in a remodel that was very controversial at the time. A church is always more than its structure.


That last reconstruction that rebuilt the spire took 25 years to complete. This isn't a simple rebuilding project where it will be back to its original glory in a couple years. While we do now have more modern methods of construction, but I always wonder if we could build the things today that they were able to build a century or centuries ago (ie Hoover Dam). I agree though that the church will rise again and it is greater than its structure.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 16, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> That last reconstruction that rebuilt the spire took 25 years to complete. This isn't a simple rebuilding project where it will be back to its original glory in a couple years. While we do now have more modern methods of construction, but I always wonder if we could build the things today that they were able to build a century or centuries ago (ie Hoover Dam). I agree though that the church will rise again and it is greater than its structure.


I've read that the Romans used a recipe for cement that is stronger/more resilient than we use now and the method of making it is unknown. 
I'm sure we could build the Hoover dam again, and hopefully not lose as many lives doing it...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 16, 2019)

So very sad........


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

Notre Dame fire: artworks to be sent to Louvre as donations pour in - live updates.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/l...thedral-fire-paris-france-macron-live-updates.


Richard


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I loved the gargoyles ....
> 
> View attachment 11331



Are you the keymaster?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

Notre-Dame: Hunt for 'dad and daughter
in photo goes viral.


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-47947745.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

Why the Notre Dame fire was so hard to put out.


https://edition-m.cnn.com/2019/04/15/europe/firefighters-notre-dame-intl/

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

Notre Dame fire: Crown of thorns and other precious relics saved.


https://www.axios.com/notre-dame-fi...ved-bde2a0f2-b7bb-4734-9e93-19f349eb7513.html.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

This digital scan of Notre Dame offers hope for its
restoration after the fire 


https://www.technologyreview.com/th...e-dame-offers-hope-for-its-restoration-after/

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

Misinformation about the Notre Dame fire spread quickly on social media.


https://www.theverge.com/interface/...-fire-misinformation-twitter-facebook-youtube.

Richard?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

NOTRE DAME
Rival French Billionaires Pledge Nearly $600 Million to Rebuild Notre Dame Cathedral.


http://fortune.com/2019/04/16/notre-dame-cathedral-fire-donation-rebuild/



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

Notre Dame was in ruins. Victor Hugo's novel about a hunchback saved it.


https://www.thetelegraph.com/news/article/Notre-Dame-was-in-ruins-Victor-Hugo-s-novel-13769940.php.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

Photos Reveal The Damage Inside Notre Dame Cathedral After The Fire 


https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/tasneemnashrulla/photos-inside-notre-dame-cathedral-fire.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

Rebuilding Notre Dame will be Long, fraught and expensive.


https://apnews.com/b9e551bb8ad54ebab3926d4f80ea1a29.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2019)

A Miracle of Timing: The Statues That Escaped the 
Notre-Dame Fire 


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/16/arts/notre-dame-statues.html?login=email&auth=login-email.

Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 16, 2019)

They may want to use a different renovation company for the next rebuild.
And put their on-site employees on a "no-fly" list.
.


----------



## klpca (Apr 17, 2019)

video of the inside of the cathedral https://i.imgur.com/fhQYRY3.gifv


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 17, 2019)

Here's tne genius invention that helped save the interior of Notre Dame.


https://aleteia.org/2019/04/17/here...-that-helped-save-the-interior-of-notre-dame/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 17, 2019)

$I billion raised to rebuild Paris' Notre Dame after fire.
.

https://nypost.com/2019/04/17/nearly-one-billion-raised-to-rebuild-paris-notre-dame/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 17, 2019)

Stunning and surprising depictions of Notre-Dame

Artists as diverse as JMW Turner and
Edward Hopper have been inspired to
capture the spirit and beauty of the iconic
cathedral. Kelly Grovier picks some of the
finest.

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20...ictions-of-notre-dame?ocid=global_culture_rss.



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 17, 2019)

Notre Dame Cathedral Art Was Saved With Robots-
Paris Fire Chief 


https://www.thedailybeast.com/notre...t-was-saved-with-robots-paris-fire-chief-says.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 17, 2019)

Disney donates $5M to Notre Dame reconstruction
following fire.


https://www.foxnews.com/world/disney-donation-notre-dame-fire.


Ric


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2019)

Notre Dame to get 'ephemeral wooden cathedral during rebuild.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...get-ephemeral-wooden-cathedral-during-rebuild.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2019)

The Most Beautifu] Vintage Images Of Notre-Dame De Paris.


https://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/a-p...-most-beautiful-images-of-notre-dame-de-paris.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2019)

France Debates How to Rebuild Notre-Dame, Weighing History and Modernity.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/18/world/europe/france-notre-dame-reconstruction.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2019)

Time-lapse shots of Notre-Dame spire may yield clues on blaze 


https://in.reuters.com/article/france-notredame-idINKCN1RU0ZQ.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Notre-Dame: Hunt for 'dad and daughter
> in photo goes viral.
> 
> 
> ...


Man and Girl From Viral Photo Taken Near Notre Dame Before Fire Are Found.


https://m.theepochtimes.com/man-and...notre-dame-before-fire-are-found_2886369.html


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2019)

The Latest: Computer glitch 'one possible cause ' of fire.


https://apnews.com/49b43ed501724e7fa01da2a891fc00eb.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2019)

The Latest: Computer glitch 'one possible cause ' of fire


https://www.foxnews.com/world/the-latest-computer-glitch-one-possible-cause-of-fire


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2019)

The Debate Over Re- building That Ensued
When a Beloved French Cathedral Was Shelled During WWI.


https://www.smithsonianmag.com/hist...h-cathedral-was-shelled-during-wwi-180971999/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2019)

Notre Dame Cathedral bees survive devastating fire: 'Our Ladas bees are still alive '


https://www.foxnews.com/world/notre-dame-cathedral-bees-survive-fire.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2019)

Baronet, joins stately homes pledging oaks to Notre- Dame, saying he feels guilty for ancestors role in beating Napoleon.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...tately-homes-pledging-oaks-notre-dame-saying/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2019)

Rewriting A Symphony in Stone.


https://longreads.com/2019/04/19/rewriting-a-symphony-in-stone/

Excellent Essay!

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2019)

Notre Dame Cathedral is Now Stable 4 Days After Devastating Fire.


http://time.com/5574252/notre-dame-cathedral-stable/


Richard


----------



## mdurette (Apr 20, 2019)

This fire brought back different memories for me....back to grade school.     A small city in MA also had an ornate Notre Dame church that was destroyed by a fire during renovation.   This church design was to replicate the one in Paris.   I recall how beautiful it was.   It had to be because what child recalls any building as beautiful? Especially one they had to go to weekly for mass when playing would have been so much more fun.

I went to the parish school.    That day was no different, school was dismissed and we were walking 2 x 2 down the street alongside the church when I looked up and smoke was starting to be visible.  I recall pointing it out to a teacher, but I don’t recall much after that.   I know we continued to walk to the corner to get on the bus to head home.   About 2 miles down the road we were at an intersection.   I turned and saw the flames.    

I was into scrapbooking at the time, mainly cutting out newspaper articles and gluing them in an album.  I made an entire albulm of pics/stories from that fire.  I wonder what ever happened to it.  

https://www.bostonherald.com/2019/04/17/construction-fire-also-destroyed-fall-rivers-notre-dame/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2019)

'Even more beautiful 'Shouid Notre Dame get a modern spire?


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...eautiful-should-notre-dame-get-a-modern-spire.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2019)

Notre Dame fire: UK ready to Share conservation expertise 


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...fire-uk-ready-to-share-conservation-expertise.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 21, 2019)

How next week's New Yorker cover became a
luminous tribute to Notre Dame Cathedral.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts...-notre-dame-cathedral/?utm_term=.a5a12a5ca5b8.


Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 21, 2019)

DW and I were lucky enuff to see it a few years ago.
But we only did a superficial walk-through.

One Paris tour guide said on CNN:
Naively, he thought that it would always be there.
"Just because something is old, doesn't mean it will last forever."
.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 21, 2019)

After The Flames, Notre Dame's Centuries-Old
Organ May Never Be The Same Again.


https://www.npr.org/sections/decept...nturies-old-organ-may-never-be-the-same-again.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 23, 2019)

Climbers brought in to help Protect Notre Dame from Elements.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...imbers-brought-in-help-protect-elements-paris.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 23, 2019)

Foster + Partners Creates Proposal for New Notre Dame Spire.


https://www.archdaily.com/915681/foster-plus-partners-creates-proposal-for-new-notre-dame-spire.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 24, 2019)

Specialist says Notre Dame organ unharmed by fire 


.https://apnews.com/73684c83d6ee482d8b12540fb7ca8202.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 24, 2019)

Scaffolding firm says workers smoked at Paris' Notre-Dame.


https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-france-notredame-idUKKCN1S02HV.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2019)

Studio NAB Designs a Greenhouse Roof for Notre-Dame.


https://www.archdaily.com/915803/studio-nab-designs-a-greenhouse-roof-for-notre-dame.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2019)

French police experts start Notre Dame checks after fire.


https://apnews.com/0b3185c8e0254097985b0ebfea7b735d.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 29, 2019)

Experts warn Macron against rushing to rebuild Notre-Dame 


https://www.france24.com/en/2019042...-macron-against-rushing-rebuilding-notre-dame.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 6, 2019)

Notre Dame: time to call in the French builders with medieval skills.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...he-medieval-builders-who-may-have-the-answers.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 12, 2019)

Tradition vs modernity: Debate over future Notre-Dame spire sparks controversy.


https://www.france24.com/en/2019051...aw-macron-controversy-modern-architecture-mps.


Richard


----------



## clifffaith (May 12, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Notre Dame: time to call in the French builders with medieval skills.
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...he-medieval-builders-who-may-have-the-answers.
> ...



Terrific article!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 15, 2019)

Rooftop pool? Notre Dame proposals defy traditionalists.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ame-architect-proposals-shock-traditionalists.


Richard


----------



## Talent312 (May 15, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Rooftop pool? Notre Dame proposals defy traditionalists.


Would that be an infinity pool?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 15, 2019)

Trudeau offers Canadian lumber, steel to help rebuild France's Notre-Dame Cathedral.


https://www.theglobeandmail.com/pol...n-lumber-steel-to-help-rebuild-frances-notre/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 17, 2019)

"WE'RE NOT OBLIGED TO RE- BUILD IDENTICALLY":
NOTRE DAME PROPOSALS DEFY TRADITION.


https://www.dmarge.com/2019/05/notre-dame-pool.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 17, 2019)

Rebuilding Notre-Dame: A Look at the Most Stunning Proposals.


https://www.departures.com/travel/design-proposals-rebuilding-notre-dame-paris.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 28, 2019)

French Senate stipulates that Notre-Dame be rebuilt as it was.


https://www.catholicnewsagency.com/...es-that-notre-dame-be-rebuilt-as-it-was-82023.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 6, 2019)

A medieval castle in France could be Notre Dame's salvation.


https://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-france-paris-notre-dame-guedelon-20190528-story.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 14, 2019)

Priests in hard hats to attend Notre Dame's first Mass since Fire.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/14/notre-dame-cathedral-paris-first-mass-fire-priests.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 14, 2019)

U.S. Donors, Not French Billionaires, Are Paying to Fix Notre Dame.

The article was behind a Bloomberg paywall. So here's a similar article.

https://amp-independent-ie.cdn.ampp...rs-foot-notre-dame-repair-bills-38219437.html.


Richard


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 14, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> U.S. Donors, Not French Billionaires, Are Paying to Fix Notre Dame.
> 
> The article was behind a Bloomberg paywall. So here's a similar article.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Richard. I just made a donation. I've never been privileged to have seen Notre Dame in person, but I'm happy to have had a very small part in helping with its restoration and re-building.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 16, 2019)

First mass held in Paris's Notre-Dame since blaze.


https://www.thelocal.fr/20190616/first-mass-held-in-pariss-notre-dame-since-blaze.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 17, 2019)

Notre Dame Came Far Closer to Collapsing Than People Knew. This is How It Was Saved.


https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/07/16/world/europe/notre-dame.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 18, 2019)

The lesson from the ruins of Notre Dame: don't rely
on billionaires.


https://www.theguardian.com/comment...s-notre-dame-billionaires-french-philanthropy.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 26, 2019)

Notre Dame's Architect Says the Heat Wave Could Cause the Cathedral's Ceiling to Collapse.


https://m.theepochtimes.com/notre-d...e-cathedrals-ceiling-to-collapse_3017296.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 6, 2019)

Notre-Dame: How an underwater forest in Ghana could help rebuild a Paris icon 


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-48964785


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 14, 2019)

Notre Dame chief architect told to 'shut his mouth' on reconstruction.


https://www.cnn.com/style/article/notre-dame-reconstruction-row-scli-intl/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 14, 2019)

Notre Dame fire: row as general tells architect to 'shut his mouth'.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...re-row-general-tells-architect-shut-his-mouth.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 22, 2019)

Notre Dame Cathedral fire woke the world to the dangers of lead dust.



https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2019-12-22/notre-dame-cathedral-fire-lead-dust.

Not sure if this is behind a paywall.

Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 22, 2019)

There have been several stories about no Christmas services for the first time since the French Revolution.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 22, 2019)

*No Christmas service at Notre Dame for first time in 200 years*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/22/europe/notre-dame-christmas-service-intl-scli/index.html


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 25, 2019)

Notre Dame rector: Fragile Cathedral might not be saved.


https://apnews.com/48fee6c01627bca5f212c0f2e35d81cf.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 25, 2019)

Notre Dame Cathedral, empty for Christmas, may
never recover from devastating fire.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...athedral-may-not-saved-after-fire/2745848001/


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 25, 2019)

I pray that they can save the Cathedral . Everyone needs to send up a pray up to heaven to grant this wish. We had the opportunity to view this elegant Cathedral years ago and I will never forget how massive this structure was in real life.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 11, 2020)

Architect calls for Notre-Dame's roof to be rebuilt of wood.









						Architect calls for Notre-Dame's roof to be rebuilt of wood
					

A leading architect in France has urged that the roof of Notre-Dame de Paris be reconstructed out of wood, for the sake of the building's structural integrity.



					www.catholicnewsagency.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 28, 2020)

PBS has a show on tonight (April 28, 2020) Secrets of the Dead: Building Notre Dame, documenting the centuries long construction  of the cathedral.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 8, 2020)

Workers start to remove charred scaffolding around Notre-Dame Cathedral 










						Workers start to remove charred scaffolding around Notre-Dame Cathedral
					

Workers began on Monday the delicate and risky task of dismantling 200 tonnes worth of charred and twisted scaffolding left surrounding the centuries-old Notre-Dame Cathedral in Paris after last year's fire.




					www.reuters.com
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 8, 2020)

I pray that this Notre-Dame Cathedral can be restored. It is ah magnificent structure in real life.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 24, 2020)

As A Scientist Investigated Notre-Dame's Charred 
Remains, He Uncovered A Disturbing Secret.










						Scientist Investigating Notre Dame’s Charred Remains Finds A Disturbing Secret About Its Construction
					

A year after Notre Dame’s devastating fire in 2019, the story has taken an even darker twist. As one of Europe’s most iconic buildings went up in flames, little more than a charred and broken ruin remained. However, what they found buried beneath the ashes gave experts an interesting insight...




					magellantimes.com
				





Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 24, 2020)

This was my favorite factoid from the above article:

In fact, even the loss of Notre-Dame’s great attic hasn’t been completely without a silver lining. According to experts, an analysis of the remaining beams suggests that they were grown-to-order in a dedicated forest. And given the age of the wood, this implies that the construction of the cathedral was intended for at least a century prior to building work commencing.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 16, 2020)

ABC has a two hour special on the fire tonight.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 23, 2020)

Rebuilding Notre Dame will be incredibly hard.










						Rebuilding Notre Dame will be incredibly hard
					

Post-fire, the building was in precarious shape.




					www.livescience.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 9, 2021)

France fells 1,000 year old oaks to rebuild spire of Notre Dame.

https://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN2B029O


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 9, 2021)

"Roger" said:


> France fells 1,000 year old oaks to rebuild spire of Notre Dame.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN2B029O


I don't see where the article indicates 1,000 year old oaks, but rather 1,000 oaks. Looks like they may be 200 years old.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 9, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't see where the article indicates 1,000 year old oaks, but rather 1,000 oaks. Looks like they may be 200 years old.


You're right. My error. 
1,000 oaks, perhaps 200 years old.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 29, 2021)

In Photos, Reconstruction ot Paris' Notre Dame Cathedral.










						In pictures: Notre-Dame Cathedral rebuild hits milestone as melted scaffolding cleared
					

Reconstruction of Notre-Dame Cathedral in Paris reached a turning point this week. The removal of the final portions of the scaffolding that melted into a twisted web during last year's blaze led Fre…




					www.france24.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 1, 2021)

Holy Thursday service held at fire-ravaged Notre Dame.










						Holy Thursday service held at fire-ravaged Notre Dame
					

PARIS (AP) — A Holy Thursday service in Paris was held at Notre Dame cathedral, which is still under construction after it was ravaged by flames just days before Easter in 2019, its spire...




					apnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 17, 2021)

Very interesting 17 minute video on the reconstruction of Notre Dame. One thing that particularly caught my attention is the bright colors on the walls after they removed the lead (from the fire) and years and years of grime. Sort of like the Sistine Chapel restoration. We got so used to grime covering the frescos, we didn't realize how vibrant the colors once were.









						Revisited - Rising from the flames: Paris's Notre-Dame Cathedral, two years on
					

On the evening of April 15, 2019, the world watched in horror as Notre-Dame Cathedral in Paris went up in flames and its burning spire crashed through the roof. Firefighters battled into the night to…




					www.france24.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 26, 2021)

The Creation & Restoration of Notre-Dame Cathedral, Animated.










						The Creation & Restoration of Notre-Dame Cathedral, Animated
					

With The Hunchback of Notre-Dame, Victor Hugo intended less to tell a story than to mount a defense of Gothic architecture, which in the early 19th century was being demolished in cities all across France.




					www.openculture.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (May 26, 2021)

Thanks Richard, for sharing those updates. 
The restoration of the Notre- Dame Cathedral is a massive project and is going to be beautiful when it reopen in 2024. IMHO.


----------



## clifffaith (May 26, 2021)

Excellent article today Richard!


----------



## MrockStar (May 26, 2021)

Thanks Richard.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 18, 2021)

France's Notre Dame cathedral secured at last: Next: rebuild.










						France's Notre Dame cathedral secured at last. Next: rebuild
					

PARIS (AP) — France’s Notre Dame Cathedral is finally stable and secure enough for artisans to start rebuilding it, more than two years after the shocking fire that tore through its roof, knocked down its spire and threatened to bring the rest of the medieval monument down, too.




					apnews.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Sep 18, 2021)

Another article on the same topic as Rich's post above...









						Notre-Dame Cathedral ready for restoration after post-fire safety work completed
					

France's Notre-Dame cathedral is finally ready to undergo restoration work more than two years after a blaze ravaged the heritage landmark, and remains on course to reopen in 2024, authorities said Saturday,…




					www.france24.com
				




I might mention in regard to their determination to reopen the cathedral on April 16, 2024 (five years after it caught fire), 2024 is the magic date for a lot of things to have been repaired, restored, moderized, etc. in Paris. It is part of their determination to showcase Paris at the Olympics.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 20, 2021)

INTERNATIONAL NOTRE DAME 

Rival French Billionaires Pledge Over $600 Million to Rebuild Notre Dame Cathedral 










						Rival French Billionaires Pledge Over $600 Million to Rebuild Notre Dame Cathedral
					

The families behind Gucci parent Kering and LVMH Moet Hennessy Louis Vuitton have already committed millions.




					fortune.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 26, 2021)

Reconstructing Notre Dame Cathedral










						Reconstructing Notre Dame Cathedral
					

"Sunday Morning" gets rare access to the interior of the Parisian landmark as it undergoes repairs following the devastating 2019 fire – and talks with the former military general in charge of completing the effort by 2024.




					www.cbsnews.com
				





Richard


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 20, 2022)

Notre Dame rises again - National Geographic 










						Notre Dame rises again
					

Three years after a devastating fire, the iconic Paris cathedral’s restoration honors its medieval roots—and the once vilified architect who saved the church in the 1800s.




					www.nationalgeographic.com
				





Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 20, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Notre Dame rises again - National Geographic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




behind a paywall.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 20, 2022)

NatGeo takes intimate look inside Notre Dame Cathedral's restoration 










						After the fire: NatGeo takes intimate look inside Notre Dame Cathedral's restoration
					

Architects are, in part, using medieval hand tools to restore the cathedral to its last documented state.




					abc7ny.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2022)

Notre Dame rises again 










						Notre Dame rises again
					

Three years after a devastating fire, the iconic Paris cathedral’s restoration honours its medieval roots—and the once vilified architect who saved the church...




					www.nationalgeographic.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 17, 2022)

Outstanding


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 15, 2022)

Ancient tombs unearthed at Paris' Notre Dame
cathedral










						Ancient tombs unearthed at Paris' Notre Dame cathedral
					

Several tombs and a leaden sarcophagus likely dating from the 14th century have been uncovered by archaeologists at Paris' Notre Dame cathedral following its devastating 2019 fire, France's culture ministry…




					www.france24.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 14, 2022)

'Extraordinary': ancient tombs and statues unearthed beneath Notre Dame Cathedral










						‘Extraordinary’: ancient tombs and statues unearthed beneath Notre Dame Cathedral
					

Archaeological dig also finds body-shaped lead sarcophagus buried at the heart of the fire-ravaged monument




					www.theguardian.com
				





Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 15, 2022)

Here is a France24 (the French BBC) update on where the restoration currently stands. It is a seventeen minute video, so it might only be of interest to Notre Dame nerds.









						Revisited - Three years after fire, a race against time to restore Paris's Notre-Dame Cathedral
					

French President Emmanuel Macron has set a deadline of 2024 to reopen Paris’s Notre-Dame Cathedral to worshippers and visitors. FRANCE 24's Revisited show is following the progress of this ambitious…




					www.france24.com
				




Several times the video makes mention of an earlier video charting the progress of the restoration efforts. You can link to that video in post #117 above.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2022)

Mystery Sarcophagus Discovered in Bowels of Notre Dame Will Be Opened, French Archaeologists Say










						Mysterious Sarcophagus Found in Bowels of Notre Dame Will Be Opened
					

The mysterious tomb was discovered by workers repairing the church's spire after fire ravaged the ancient landmark.




					www.insideedition.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2022)

Medieval Human-Shaped Lead Sarcophagus and
More Found Under Notre-Dame Cathedral










						Medieval Human-Shaped Lead Sarcophagus and More Found Under Notre-Dame Cathedral
					

The sarcophagus discovered under Notre-Dame is believed to be from the 14th century.




					mymodernmet.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2022)

Notre Dame mystery sarcophagus: World waits for big reveal










						Notre Dame mystery sarcophagus: World waits for big reveal – DW – 04/20/2022
					

A human-shaped lead sarcophagus found beneath the floor at the fire-ravaged Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris has generated much speculation about its contents.




					m.dw.com
				





Richard


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 20, 2022)

I've hear they're gonna find Jimmy Hoffa in it....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 24, 2022)

Secret Hidden Under Iconic Notre Dame Cathedral About To Be Opened










						Secret Hidden Under Iconic Notre Dame Cathedral About To Be Opened
					

The 2019 fire at Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris caused immeasurable damage, but the subsequent restoration efforts led to a new discovery.




					www.travelawaits.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 10, 2022)

Scientist Investigating Notre Dame's Charred
Remains Uncovered An Unusual Substance










						Scientist Investigating Notre Dame’s Charred Remains Uncovered An Unusual Substance
					

A year after Notre Dame’s devastating fire in 2019, the story has taken an even stranger twist. As one of Europe’s most iconic buildings went up in flames, little more than a charred and broken ruin remained. However, the substance they found buried beneath the ashes gave experts an interesting...




					social.popsugar.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 16, 2022)

As A Scientist Investigated Notre-Dame's Charred Remains, He Uncovered A Disturbing Secret










						Scientist Investigating Notre Dame’s Charred Remains Uncovered An Unusual Substance
					

A year after Notre Dame’s devastating fire in 2019, the story has taken an even stranger twist. As one of Europe’s most iconic buildings went up in flames, little more than a charred and broken ruin remained. However, the substance they found buried beneath the ashes gave experts an interesting...




					bolt.newsweek.com
				





Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2022)

Richard, thanks for sharing this very important article. IMHO.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 28, 2022)

A short report on Notre Dame being on schedule to reopen in 2024. Watch the video, however. It shows people with goggles watching a virtual reality look at the cathedral as it was. Wierd.









						Paris's Notre-Dame Cathedral on course to reopen in 2024
					

Notre-Dame cathedral in Paris is on track to reopen to worshippers and the public in 2024, Culture Minister Rima Abdul Malak said on Thursday, more than three years after its roof was destroyed in a…




					www.france24.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 30, 2022)

Paris's Notre-Dame Will Become Part of a New Sustainable MicroclimateI Condé Nast Traveler 










						Paris’s Notre-Dame Will Become Part of a New Sustainable Microclimate
					

Landscape architect Bas Smets has an eco-friendly vision for the French capital and beyond.




					www.cntraveler.com
				




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2022)

Notre Dame's uncovered tombs start to reveal their secrets










						Notre Dame’s uncovered tombs start to reveal their secrets
					

Two sarcophaguses unearthed in reconstruction work after 2019 fire identified as elite canon of cathedral and young cavalier




					www.theguardian.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 16, 2022)

Skeletons Found Below Ashes of Notre Dame Cathedral Fire Identified




			https://greekreporter.com/2022/12/17/skeletons-found-below-ashes-of-notre-dame-cathedral-fire-identified/
		



Richard


----------

